# Moving to Southern Spain



## Ange33 (Jan 24, 2021)

Hi everybody

I am from Edinburgh, Scotland. However, I have been living in Chiang Mai, Thailand for 6 years working as a teacher teaching early years.

I am considering moving to Spain as I would like to be nearer home. I thought Spain might fit the bill as I love red wine, the sun, the Mediterranean Diet, a relaxed lifestyle and I am keen to learn Spanish. 

From my research so far, I think Southern Spain looks most appealing due to the warm weather all year round and in particular I have been looking at Andalucía (not sure which part) and maybe Alicante.

There is so much information available and I am really finding it hard to narrow down my search to find the best place for me, so I thought I would reach out here and ask people who live in Spain as I reckoned they would know best!

Here is a list of what I would ideally be looking for in the place that I choose to relocate to:-

1) Weather - Warm weather all year round please. Even though I am Scottish, I hate the cold! A place which has a fairly warm winter, sunny almost every day, all year round (sun worshiper!) and very little rainfall would be perfect. Scottish and hate rain also!

2) Employment - I am a teacher specifically an Early Years Teacher so securing employment at a good school would be very important in my decision. I have 6 years teaching experience, particularly with early years and I have worked in International Schools in Thailand. I have a BSc Honours Degree in Public Relations and Psychology, a CELTA and I am currently studying for a MEd in Early Years at the University of West of Scotland. Therefore, I think I would be able to work in an International School in Spain and I would have opportunities?

3) Outdoor life - I love nature and the outdoors. I adore great views, clean air and I enjoy hiking so a place that can offer this would be great or at least be nearby to me. I also enjoy swimming and cycling.

4) Beach - I do love the beach. So if I could find somewhere with mountains for hiking and a beach for watching the sunset it would be ideal. But a beach is not essential and I would opt for nature over beach and I know a beach will always be near that I can holiday to or go for long weekends so that would suffice.

5) I am no longer a big city girl and I do not like a place to be too busy however, I still like some action and atmosphere and for a place not to be super quiet. I like fairly small places but at the same time a place that has everything you need such as shops, good restaurants, bars, gyms etc. I like a place where it is easy to get around and not too much travelling from place to place. I would preferably pick a not so touristy place (a little is okay). It would also be good to meet other expats and make some friends.

6) I am a gym goer so I a place with a gym that offers Les Mills classes would be important.

7) Nightlife - I am over the clubbing age however, I do enjoy to go out and have the wild night on occasion. However, I am in heaven having a chilled night with friends, drinking red wine, watching sunsets, enjoying nice views, eating good food and chatting and listing to music (I love live music!)

8) Language - At the moment I do not know any Spanish. However, if I decide to move I will absolutely try to learn the language and actually it is an appeal as I feel I would love learning Spanish. So I suppose a place where I can get by with English and a little Spanish for the moment would be good.

9) A place that has a chilled vibe which is warm and friendly would appeal. 

10) Motorbike - I love riding my motorbike in Chiang Mai and doing road trip so hopefully Spain can offer this too.

I know I do not ask for much(!). But can anyone recommend a place that they think I might like which meets at least some of my requirements. 

Any guidance or suggested places that I could look into further would be much appreciated.

Thanks everyone.

Ange


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi. If you are an EU national you will not have any problems finding work as teacher in Spain. Check employments sites and look for contracts for next September.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

If you are not EU national( British) you will basically find it very hard to now teach in Spain and would be better looking at countries like China and Russia where there is still a growing market


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I agree with the previous poster that unless you hold an EU passport you'll find getting a work visa very very difficult.

Also, I think you need to define "warm" when you talk about winters. Southern Spain is not tropical. I live in Seville (south-west Spain) and we spend the winters wrapped up in thick sweaters and huddled around space heaters. My living room thermometer this morning reads 13º. That's indoors. However, the winters are short and by March we will have windows open at midday. If you want all year warmth you need to look at the Canary Islands.


----------



## Ange33 (Jan 24, 2021)

kaipa said:


> If you are not EU national( British) you will basically find it very hard to now teach in Spain and would be better looking at countries like China and Russia where there is still a growing market


Yes I agree that it will be more more difficult to obtain a working visa in Spain after Brexit however from what I have researched it is not impossible.

However, at the moment I am trying to find a place I would like to live in Southern Spain and thereafter I can look at the logistics and teaching opportunities and see if I can make the move possible.

Thanks but I have no desire to teach in Russia or China.


----------



## Ange33 (Jan 24, 2021)

kalohi said:


> I agree with the previous poster that unless you hold an EU passport you'll find getting a work visa very very difficult.
> 
> Also, I think you need to define "warm" when you talk about winters. Southern Spain is not tropical. I live in Seville (south-west Spain) and we spend the winters wrapped up in thick sweaters and huddled around space heaters. My living room thermometer this morning reads 13º. That's indoors. However, the winters are short and by March we will have windows open at midday. If you want all year warmth you need to look at the Canary Islands.


Yes I have already researched the weather in Seville and although warm for winter in Europe (compared to Scotland) it is still cold and slightly off putting for me as after living inn Chiang Mai I am cold under 25 degrees now. However, I feel it is something I will just have to accept if I choose to move back to Europe.

I really do not fancy the Canary Islands but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ange33 said:


> Yes I agree that it will be more more difficult to obtain a working visa in Spain after Brexit however from what I have researched it is not impossible.
> 
> However, at the moment I am trying to find a place I would like to live in Southern Spain and thereafter I can look at the logistics and teaching opportunities and see if I can make the move possible.
> 
> Thanks but I have no desire to teach in Russia or China.


To be fair we don't really know how possible or impossible it will be for British citizens to secure teaching jobs in Spain. *What we do know, is that any work visa must be obtained by the company while the applicant remains in their country of legal residence*. So you wouldn't be able to move to Spain until such a visa were issued. As part of the visa application process, the employer has to prove that no EU citizen can fill the position.

British International schools *might *be in a stronger position than most to fulfill that requirement.

Take a look at Nabss – National Association of British Schools in Spain. I have a feeling that the location of any available position will decide where you live, rather than your particular wish list, unfortunately.


----------



## Ange33 (Jan 24, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> To be fair we don't really know how possible or impossible it will be for British citizens to secure teaching jobs in Spain. *What we do know, is that any work visa must be obtained by the company while the applicant remains in their country of legal residence*. So you wouldn't be able to move to Spain until such a visa were issued. As part of the visa application process, the employer has to prove that no EU citizen can fill the position.
> 
> British International schools *might *be in a stronger position than most to fulfill that requirement.
> 
> Take a look at Nabss – National Association of British Schools in Spain. I have a feeling that the location of any available position will decide where you live, rather than your particular wish list, unfortunately.


Hi, thanks for your reply and I have done more research and it is looking difficult. However, as you say an International School might be able to supply me with a visa.

I have emailed Nabss for their advice so fingers crossed!

Thanks again

Angela


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Ange33 said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply and I have done more research and it is looking difficult. However, as you say an International School might be able to supply me with a visa.
> 
> I have emailed Nabss for their advice so fingers crossed!
> 
> ...


Hi. Ive read through your post a couple of times and you seem to have a reasonable list.

HOWEVER. Before you start to go through this list and maybe get your hopes up. 
The first thing you need to look at (as already suggested) are the financial and Visa requirements needed to get you here.

So far none of us already here know exactly what you will need.

My suggestion would be to actually start the Visa process and see where (and if) you get stuck. (I can see a new business model in the Uk as a Visa acquiring company as they have in Australia)
The international Schools may be able to help, but if they have not been employing 3rd country workers, they may be in the same boat and not know what is needed for a visa.

Good luck anyway.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Clearly post-Brexit, it will be (much) more difficult for a Briton to work in EU. As far as school teaching is concerned, for a long time, US teachers (who are non-EU citizens) have been able to obtain work visa in EU by being sponsored by their prospective employer, by stressing that they specifically want a teacher experienced in delivering US curriculum. So if you fit the criteria for familiarity with and track record of delivering British curriculum (such as EYFS), it may be possible. Whether a school is willing to sponsor someone for a visa depends on competition from other teachers, many (most?) will have the right to work visa-less because of Irish nationality, being married to an EU citizen or beneficiaries of the withdrawal agreement (i.e. have been resident in Spain prior to 2021).


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

My wife is a non-EU citizen and since I am an EU citizen (RoI), she had no problem finding a job here in Spain. We did live in Singapore for about 5 years and she taught there. We have remained friends with a Canadian couple who are not living in Switzerland and the husband is working for an international school in Zurich. The school provided the visa for him. However, his contract is up in August and they are desperately trying to secure jobs in Europe with very little success. In reality, international schools are finding plenty of native English speaking EU citizens who are qualified teachers. 

If you are looking at working at a British school if you are not a fully qualified teacher (UK Qualification) you don't really stand much of a chance of finding work as a teacher. Again, it is a matter of supply and demand. We have a friend who has been working at a British school for 9 years and he's looking for another job at a British school and he can't get an interview. The reason: He is not a qualified teacher. He has great recommendations and a great CV, that simple fact is working against him! 

Hopefully, I have helped you on some of your issues.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Phil Squares said:


> My wife is a non-EU citizen and since I am an EU citizen (RoI), she had no problem finding a job here in Spain. We did live in Singapore for about 5 years and she taught there. We have remained friends with a Canadian couple who are not living in Switzerland and the husband is working for an international school in Zurich. The school provided the visa for him. However, his contract is up in August and they are desperately trying to secure jobs in Europe with very little success. In reality, international schools are finding plenty of native English speaking EU citizens who are qualified teachers.
> 
> If you are looking at working at a British school if you are not a fully qualified teacher (UK Qualification) you don't really stand much of a chance of finding work as a teacher. Again, it is a matter of supply and demand. We have a friend who has been working at a British school for 9 years and he's looking for another job at a British school and he can't get an interview. The reason: He is not a qualified teacher. He has great recommendations and a great CV, that simple fact is working against him!
> 
> Hopefully, I have helped you on some of your issues.


As the spouse of an EU citizen though, she has the same right to work as you do. That's a completely different situation than that of the OP


----------



## Ange33 (Jan 24, 2021)

Hi, thanks for your reply and absolutely helpful.

Yes, at first I was just looking for the perfect place but as you and other have highlighted, I think it is going to be very difficult for me but I will try and see what happens. I have emailed Nabss for advice and maybe I can apply to a few International School I fancy and see what happens.

Maybe it might be more feasible in the future but for now maybe I am best looking elsewhere.

I just fancied Europe as I do not want to return home but I wanted to be closer to my friends and family and Spain was really appealing. However, Brexit has screwed that!

Thanks again

Angela


----------



## Ange33 (Jan 24, 2021)

Barriej said:


> Hi. Ive read through your post a couple of times and you seem to have a reasonable list.
> 
> HOWEVER. Before you start to go through this list and maybe get your hopes up.
> The first thing you need to look at (as already suggested) are the financial and Visa requirements needed to get you here.
> ...


Hi, thanks for your reply and absolutely helpful.

Yes, at first I was just looking for the perfect place but as you and other have highlighted, I think it is going to be very difficult for me but I will try and see what happens. I have emailed Nabss for advice and maybe I can apply to a few International School I fancy and see what happens.

Maybe it might be more feasible in the future but for now maybe I am best looking elsewhere.

I just fancied Europe as I do not want to return home but I wanted to be closer to my friends and family and Spain was really appealing. However, Brexit has screwed that!

Thanks again

Angela


----------



## Ange33 (Jan 24, 2021)

Joppa said:


> Clearly post-Brexit, it will be (much) more difficult for a Briton to work in EU. As far as school teaching is concerned, for a long time, US teachers (who are non-EU citizens) have been able to obtain work visa in EU by being sponsored by their prospective employer, by stressing that they specifically want a teacher experienced in delivering US curriculum. So if you fit the criteria for familiarity with and track record of delivering British curriculum (such as EYFS), it may be possible. Whether a school is willing to sponsor someone for a visa depends on competition from other teachers, many (most?) will have the right to work visa-less because of Irish nationality, being married to an EU citizen or beneficiaries of the withdrawal agreement (i.e. have been resident in Spain prior to 2021).


Thanks for your reply and information.

Yes, I can apply to International Schools and see what happens but I think it might be difficult.

Angela


----------



## Ange33 (Jan 24, 2021)

Phil Squares said:


> My wife is a non-EU citizen and since I am an EU citizen (RoI), she had no problem finding a job here in Spain. We did live in Singapore for about 5 years and she taught there. We have remained friends with a Canadian couple who are not living in Switzerland and the husband is working for an international school in Zurich. The school provided the visa for him. However, his contract is up in August and they are desperately trying to secure jobs in Europe with very little success. In reality, international schools are finding plenty of native English speaking EU citizens who are qualified teachers.
> 
> If you are looking at working at a British school if you are not a fully qualified teacher (UK Qualification) you don't really stand much of a chance of finding work as a teacher. Again, it is a matter of supply and demand. We have a friend who has been working at a British school for 9 years and he's looking for another job at a British school and he can't get an interview. The reason: He is not a qualified teacher. He has great recommendations and a great CV, that simple fact is working against him!
> 
> Hopefully, I have helped you on some of your issues.


Hi, thanks for your reply and yes you have helped on some of my issues.

I think I need to look into seeing if I can get my visa first and take it from there. But that is looking difficult. Maybe I just look elsewhere for now. 

Aw well the cold winters were putting me off anyways haha


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ange33 said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply and yes you have helped on some of my issues.
> 
> I think I need to look into seeing if I can get my visa first and take it from there. But that is looking difficult. Maybe I just look elsewhere for now.
> 
> Aw well the cold winters were putting me off anyways haha


For you to get a visa yourself, it would have to be a self-employed or non-lucrative visa, and be applied for at the Spanish consulate where you live, Thailand.

This link is for the Spanish consulate in London - but the visa requirements & info will be the same. Visas (FAQ)


----------



## Ange33 (Jan 24, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> For you to get a visa yourself, it would have to be a self-employed or non-lucrative visa, and be applied for at the Spanish consulate where you live, Thailand.
> 
> This link is for the Spanish consulate in London - but the visa requirements & info will be the same. Visas (FAQ)


I will have a look and thanks for sending.

However, if I did move to Spain I would need to be working and I would want to work at a school.

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ange33 said:


> I will have a look and thanks for sending.
> 
> However, if I did move to Spain I would need to be working and I would want to work at a school.
> 
> Thanks


Then you'll need to apply for jobs from where you are now, & hope they can secure a visa for you. 

As I said, a British International school would seem to be more likely to be able to achieve that for a British citizen than any other business.


----------



## Ange33 (Jan 24, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> Then you'll need to apply for jobs from where you are now, & hope they can secure a visa for you.
> 
> As I said, a British International school would seem to be more likely to be able to achieve that for a British citizen than any other business.


Yes, I think that is a good idea and I intend to send my CV to some potential schools and see what happens. If they like me and I am the most suitable candidate maybe it might be possible for them to provide me with a visa.

Thanks so much again for all your help


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ange33 said:


> Yes, I think that is a good idea and I intend to send my CV to some potential schools and see what happens. If they like me and I am the most suitable candidate maybe it might be possible for them to provide me with a visa.
> 
> Thanks so much again for all your help


You're welcome.

Good luck & let us know how you get on!


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I think that in order to have any chance of teaching in an international school in Spain you will need UK teaching qualification. I am not sure whether international schools would need early learners teachers?. Is it a uk primary school teacher qualification you have?. The CELTA wont have any traction in an international school.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

One thing I have noticed is that many school are indicating that although only EU nationals can apply for 2021-22 jobs some are carrying caveats saying that they are not able to provide paperwork for 3rd country visa. Presumably this is directed at potential UK applicants.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Barriej said:


> Hi. Ive read through your post a couple of times and you seem to have a reasonable list.
> 
> HOWEVER. Before you start to go through this list and maybe get your hopes up.
> The first thing you need to look at (as already suggested) are the financial and Visa requirements needed to get you here.
> ...


The OP cannot start the process for a visa that* allows her to work*. It is the company that wishes to employ her that must do that.


----------



## Ange33 (Jan 24, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Good luck & let us know how you get on!


Will do and thanks


----------



## Ange33 (Jan 24, 2021)

kaipa said:


> I think that in order to have any chance of teaching in an international school in Spain you will need UK teaching qualification. I am not sure whether international schools would need early learners teachers?. Is it a uk primary school teacher qualification you have?. The CELTA wont have any traction in an international school.


There is early year jobs available in Spain. I am aware that I could not work in an International School on a CELTA but I am currently doing my MEd in Early Years distance learning at the University of West of Scotland. In addition, I have 6 years teaching experience and most of this has been at International Schools. I was not sure if that would be enough but I know that so long as you are currently studying certain schools will consider you and that is why I was planning to apply to find out if it would be possible and I had any chance. I have actually emailed a few school agencies that recruit in Spain asking this questions several weeks ago but I am still awaiting a reply.


----------



## Ange33 (Jan 24, 2021)

kaipa said:


> One thing I have noticed is that many school are indicating that although only EU nationals can apply for 2021-22 jobs some are carrying caveats saying that they are not able to provide paperwork for 3rd country visa. Presumably this is directed at potential UK applicants.


Yes, I think because it has just became official, the process of getting a visa is unknown and alternative possibilities to employ UK citizens have not become available yet but I hope it will be easier in the future. Also, as someone stated above it seems like there is enough qualified EU teachers for jobs so there is no desperation for teachers. I will maybe send my CV to a few potential schools to see what happens but actually I am thinking it is best to start looking into somewhere else to stay or stay in Thailand. So I'm not off to Sunny Spain just yet! As I say, I hope in the future it might become easier. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Ange33 said:


> Yes, I think because it has just became official, the process of getting a visa is unknown and alternative possibilities to employ UK citizens have not become available yet but I hope it will be easier in the future. Also, as someone stated above it seems like there is enough qualified EU teachers for jobs so there is no desperation for teachers. I will maybe send my CV to a few potential schools to see what happens but actually I am thinking it is best to start looking into somewhere else to stay or stay in Thailand. So I'm not off to Sunny Spain just yet! As I say, I hope in the future it might become easier. Thanks for letting me know.


Obviously now is a good time to start enquiries as by May they will be looking for the September 2021 academic year intake.


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

xabiaxica said:


> As the spouse of an EU citizen though, she has the same right to work as you do. That's a completely different situation than that of the OP


While I recognize your pedantic tendencies, it would help if you read the rest of the post. My only point was not only will the OP have issues getting into Spain as a non-EU citizen, if they are not a fully qualified teacher, no British International school will touch them. They will not get a work visa because of the tremendous amount of fully qualified teachers competing for a limited number of positions. Working for an international school in this day and age is not like it was a few years ago. The schools are "for profit" organizations and if they can get qualified EU citizens, they will do that first, second would be fully qualified non-EU citizens and finally non-qualified teachers. I am sorry if my writing has not met your journalistic standards.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Phil Squares said:


> While I recognize your pedantic tendencies, it would help if you read the rest of the post. My only point was not only will the OP have issues getting into Spain as a non-EU citizen, if they are not a fully qualified teacher, no British International school will touch them. They will not get a work visa because of the tremendous amount of fully qualified teachers competing for a limited number of positions. Working for an international school in this day and age is not like it was a few years ago. The schools are "for profit" organizations and if they can get qualified EU citizens, they will do that first, second would be fully qualified non-EU citizens and finally non-qualified teachers. I am sorry if my writing has not met your journalistic standards.


I dont think you understand ( maybe you are not a teacher) International Schools are not the same as private bilingual schools. International schools will specialise in delivering foreign currículums whereas bilinguals will deliver the spanish currículum. For this reason teachers in international schools will almost all be native speakers of the currículum offered. Spanish teachers will not deliver english speaking currículum unless qualified to do so. This means international schools will need to look outside of spain for teachers meaning they probably will be abld to offer contracts to fulfil work visas.


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

Never said I was a teacher. My wife is though and we have lived in Singapore, the UK, Spain, Australia and ROK and she has taught in International schools in all locations including the UK. You don't have to be a native English speaker here in Spain. In fact, most international schools that offer the Spanish curriculum have some subjects which can only, in reality, be taught by a Spanish teacher. The school my wife teaches at offers both the Spanish and British curriculum and has native Spanish speakers who teach parts of the British curriculum because of their level of Egnlish proficiency. 

My point was, these days, being a nonqualified teacher, he/she would be hard-pressed to have a school hire you and provide a work visa for you because of the cost involved.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I understand that this might be a long shot, and I don't know much about the schooling industry but one thing springs to mind: you are already living and working as a sponsored 3rd country national in Thailand. One of the "easiest" ways to move around in a professional capacity is to move with a company as they are the ones who have to sponsor the visa process.
I´m not suggesting that Spain will ever issue visas to UK citizens for teaching jobs like Thailand does, but I still think that if you could find an international schooling company with centres in Thailand (or maybe another ASEAN country) and in Spain, you coud work for them for maybe a year, then apply to "transfer" to Spain.
Maybe such a private institution doesn't even exist, and maybe you'd have to move down to Bangkok for a year or so, but you're much more likely to get into Spain with an existing employer than being able to find an employer in Spain to sponsor you without knowing you aleady.
Good luck!


----------



## Ange33 (Jan 24, 2021)

kaipa said:


> Obviously now is a good time to start enquiries as by May they will be looking for the September 2021 academic year intake.


Yes I will apply to a few soon and see what happens thanks


Overandout said:


> I understand that this might be a long shot, and I don't know much about the schooling industry but one thing springs to mind: you are already living and working as a sponsored 3rd country national in Thailand. One of the "easiest" ways to move around in a professional capacity is to move with a company as they are the ones who have to sponsor the visa process.
> I´m not suggesting that Spain will ever issue visas to UK citizens for teaching jobs like Thailand does, but I still think that if you could find an international schooling company with centres in Thailand (or maybe another ASEAN country) and in Spain, you coud work for them for maybe a year, then apply to "transfer" to Spain.
> Maybe such a private institution doesn't even exist, and maybe you'd have to move down to Bangkok for a year or so, but you're much more likely to get into Spain with an existing employer than being able to find an employer in Spain to sponsor you without knowing you aleady.
> Good luck!


Hi, thanks so much and that sounds like a good idea and worth looking into. I really appreciate this. Cheers again


----------



## Ange33 (Jan 24, 2021)

Phil Squares said:


> Never said I was a teacher. My wife is though and we have lived in Singapore, the UK, Spain, Australia and ROK and she has taught in International schools in all locations including the UK. You don't have to be a native English speaker here in Spain. In fact, most international schools that offer the Spanish curriculum have some subjects which can only, in reality, be taught by a Spanish teacher. The school my wife teaches at offers both the Spanish and British curriculum and has native Spanish speakers who teach parts of the British curriculum because of their level of Egnlish proficiency.
> 
> My point was, these days, being a nonqualified teacher, he/she would be hard-pressed to have a school hire you and provide a work visa for you because of the cost involved.


So is is current that I could not get a job in an International School in Spain to teach students of 3 years of age with a PGCE in Early Years Education from a Scottish University and over 6 years experience working with early years, 4 of which have been at an International School?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ange33 said:


> So is is current that I could not get a job in an International School in Spain to teach students of 3 years of age with a PGCE in Early Years Education from a Scottish University and over 6 years experience working with early years, 4 of which have been at an International School?


You might! You will only know by applying!

That said, I know several teachers & staff in two local International schools near me, & enrolment is way down.


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

Remember, never say never! If you want a job at a British International School that teaches a British curriculum, unless there are no other candidates it will be very difficult to get a job if you are not a fully qualified teacher. But fully qualified I mean under the British system. I have no doubt you are an experienced teacher, but unless you have that box filled, it will be very difficult. The reason is, British Schools have come under criticism for not having fully qualified teachers in their ranks and that criticism has become more and more important in recent years. I can't remember the name of the organization but there is a third party that accredits British international schools and that accreditation has become more and more important. 

One option would be to try to get a foot in the door by getting a job as a teaching assistant and then see if the school would sponsor you for qualification. IIRC, it takes 2 years and is about 2500 Euros which the school pays for. The school my wife works at has done that and other schools do that also. The issue in this situation is if the school would get a work visa. They aren't cheap and you can't get it on your own.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Phil Squares said:


> Remember, never say never! If you want a job at a British International School that teaches a British curriculum, unless there are no other candidates it will be very difficult to get a job if you are not a fully qualified teacher. But fully qualified I mean under the British system. I have no doubt you are an experienced teacher, but unless you have that box filled, it will be very difficult. The reason is, British Schools have come under criticism for not having fully qualified teachers in their ranks and that criticism has become more and more important in recent years. I can't remember the name of the organization but there is a third party that accredits British international schools and that accreditation has become more and more important.
> 
> One option would be to try to get a foot in the door by getting a job as a teaching assistant and then see if the school would sponsor you for qualification. IIRC, it takes 2 years and is about 2500 Euros which the school pays for. The school my wife works at has done that and other schools do that also. The issue in this situation is if the school would get a work visa. They aren't cheap and you can't get it on your own.


She is UK qualified she has the PGCE. The question is do international schools in Spain have early years intake?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kaipa said:


> She is UK qualified she has the PGCE. The question is do international schools in Spain have early years intake?


The two International schools where I live do.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Phil Squares said:


> Remember, never say never! If you want a job at a British International School that teaches a British curriculum, unless there are no other candidates it will be very difficult to get a job if you are not a fully qualified teacher.


She is a fully qualified teacher within the British system


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

I knew someone at this college who taught there for many years. Maybe try applying.






Employment Opportunities - The English International College Marbella - Spain







www.eicmarbella.org


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Perhaps now isn't the best time looking for teaching post in Spain, as international schools are struggling with declining pupil enrolment because of the pandemic, Brexit and general economic downturn, and most are looking to slim down their workforce than recruit more staff. Especially if you require visa sponsorship.


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

kaipa said:


> She is UK qualified she has the PGCE. The question is do international schools in Spain have early years intake?


Please don't speak for her. Just because she has the PGCE qualification does not mean she is a fully qualified. My wife got her teaching via the PGCE route. In her first year, she was an NQT (newly qualified teacher) meaning she had a mentor there were tasks which she had to accomplish for her certification and she was limited on how many teaching periods she could teach in a week. The second year of a good part of it was spent chasing things she had to accomplish and all that evidence is then sent to the DOE (Department of Education) if all is good a QTS (Qualified Teacher Status) certificate is issued. So, unless you know this person personally, you don't really know what her status is. 

Regarding intake, generally speaking, most international schools offer intake in the age range she is talking about.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Phil Squares said:


> Please don't speak for her. Just because she has the PGCE qualification does not mean she is a fully qualified. My wife got her teaching via the PGCE route. In her first year, she was an NQT (newly qualified teacher) meaning she had a mentor there were tasks which she had to accomplish for her certification and she was limited on how many teaching periods she could teach in a week. The second year of a good part of it was spent chasing things she had to accomplish and all that evidence is then sent to the DOE (Department of Education) if all is good a QTS (Qualified Teacher Status) certificate is issued. So, unless you know this person personally, you don't really know what her status is.
> 
> Regarding intake, generally speaking, most international schools offer intake in the age range she is talking about.


You actually sound like a head teacher now!!


----------



## Ange33 (Jan 24, 2021)

Phil Squares said:


> Remember, never say never! If you want a job at a British International School that teaches a British curriculum, unless there are no other candidates it will be very difficult to get a job if you are not a fully qualified teacher. But fully qualified I mean under the British system. I have no doubt you are an experienced teacher, but unless you have that box filled, it will be very difficult. The reason is, British Schools have come under criticism for not having fully qualified teachers in their ranks and that criticism has become more and more important in recent years. I can't remember the name of the organization but there is a third party that accredits British international schools and that accreditation has become more and more important.
> 
> One option would be to try to get a foot in the door by getting a job as a teaching assistant and then see if the school would sponsor you for qualification. IIRC, it takes 2 years and is about 2500 Euros which the school pays for. The school my wife works at has done that and other schools do that also. The issue in this situation is if the school would get a work visa. They aren't cheap and you can't get it on your own.


So


Phil Squares said:


> Remember, never say never! If you want a job at a British International School that teaches a British curriculum, unless there are no other candidates it will be very difficult to get a job if you are not a fully qualified teacher. But fully qualified I mean under the British system. I have no doubt you are an experienced teacher, but unless you have that box filled, it will be very difficult. The reason is, British Schools have come under criticism for not having fully qualified teachers in their ranks and that criticism has become more and more important in recent years. I can't remember the name of the organization but there is a third party that accredits British international schools and that accreditation has become more and more important.
> 
> One option would be to try to get a foot in the door by getting a job as a teaching assistant and then see if the school would sponsor you for qualification. IIRC, it takes 2 years and is about 2500 Euros which the school pays for. The school my wife works at has done that and other schools do that also. The issue in this situation is if the school would get a work visa. They aren't cheap and you can't get it on your own.


Yes as you say never say never and as shown below I think it is possible. I know I am not qualified to teach in the UK but my understanding was that I could teach in Spain with a PGCE or PGCE in teaching. I have a friend who is from UK but she lived in Spain for most of her live and she has lived in Thailand for the past 5 years teaching at an International School. She has just completed a PGCEi as she wishes to return to Spain and teach in an International School. Obviously, I cannot say that is correct but from her and other research I have done I do not think to teach in Spain has the same requirements as that of UK. I am only asking as I really do want to find out the position and if I can teach in Spain at an International School, visa aside. Obviously it looks like it will be hard from me to get a visa at the moment albeit hopefully not impossible but if not this year hopefully in the future. 

And thanks for the tip on teaching assistant that might be an idea and if I can find a school to pay for my qualification that would be fantastic.

Thanks for your help.

Angela


----------



## Ange33 (Jan 24, 2021)

kaipa said:


> She is UK qualified she has the PGCE. The question is do international schools in Spain have early years intake?


Actually I do not have a PGCE just yet but I am currently doing a MEd in Early Years and after one year I will have a PGCE Certification (December 2021). I mentioned in another post (before I saw how difficult the visa situation was) that I was hopefully a International School might consider me this year if I was only 2 months from being qualified with a PGCE. That has been the case in some schools in Thailand and I hoped it might have been possible in Spain. And I do hope a PGCE or MEd will be recognised in Spain if I cannot apply this year but in the future.

In relation to International Schools have early years intake, many take from ages 3 and actually I have seen some that are younger.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Ange33 (Jan 24, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> The two International schools where I live do.


Perfect, thanks for your reply. I would hopeful they would and it sounds possible!


----------



## Ange33 (Jan 24, 2021)

Isobella said:


> I knew someone at this college who taught there for many years. Maybe try applying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much - I will check it out.


----------



## Ange33 (Jan 24, 2021)

Joppa said:


> Perhaps now isn't the best time looking for teaching post in Spain, as international schools are struggling with declining pupil enrolment because of the pandemic, Brexit and general economic downturn, and most are looking to slim down their workforce than recruit more staff. Especially if you require visa sponsorship.


Yes, I agree, after the feedback I have had from my post I think it will be really hard to get into a school without being an EU citizen. However, I might still have a look and try a few or look into other options as I might get lucky. However, I was kind of thinking that it would probably best to remain in Thailand and do another year or think of another country to teach for this year. But I do really hope it will be a possibility for the future. 

True and I understand that due to the pandemic many schools have suffered all over the world. 

Thanks


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

In the last 5 years, the British International Schools have upped their game. Now to teach the British curriculum you need to be a fully qualified teacher. The reason is there are/were so many applying who were qualified the NQTs just faded into the woodwork. Supply and demand drove the shift in qualifications. Additionally, the international body who certified the school changed their criteria and you have to be a fully qualified UK teacher to teach the Uk syllabus. I think you will find it you look at schools that have vacancies they no longer offer positions for NQTs. Your friend might find the landscape here in Spain has changed considerably in the last 5 years. 
I am not saying it can't happen but the odds are not in your favor, especially if it ESL. I just want to clarify we are not talking about a language school but a proper international school that offers either the IB or A level s or GCSE. I ask this because you stated "understanding was that I could teach in Spain with a PGCE or PGCE in teaching" which is true for a language academy which is like cheese and chalk when compared to an international school!


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

kaipa said:


> You actually sound like a head teacher now!!


No, went through the entire PGCE "experience" with my wife over 10 years ago. She now teaches Computer Science which she did in the UK. She also has a ME she earned when we lived in Singapore from the University of York.


----------



## Ange33 (Jan 24, 2021)

Phil Squares said:


> In the last 5 years, the British International Schools have upped their game. Now to teach the British curriculum you need to be a fully qualified teacher. The reason is there are/were so many applying who were qualified the NQTs just faded into the woodwork. Supply and demand drove the shift in qualifications. Additionally, the international body who certified the school changed their criteria and you have to be a fully qualified UK teacher to teach the Uk syllabus. I think you will find it you look at schools that have vacancies they no longer offer positions for NQTs. Your friend might find the landscape here in Spain has changed considerably in the last 5 years.
> I am not saying it can't happen but the odds are not in your favor, especially if it ESL. I just want to clarify we are not talking about a language school but a proper international school that offers either the IB or A level s or GCSE. I ask this because you stated "understanding was that I could teach in Spain with a PGCE or PGCE in teaching" which is true for a language academy which is like cheese and chalk when compared to an international school!


Okay thanks. That does not sound so good for me but good to know the position.

I am talking about working at an International School and that is where I would prefer to teach. I know Language Schools etc may be easier for me to get into but if it is the same as Thailand, ESL teachers in Language Schools apply very different approaches to learning then to that of Home Room Teachers in many International Schools. For my first two years of teaching, I used games, flashcards etc but from my experience I now strongly believe in play based learning so therefore, I think an International School would most probably suit my preferred teaching style over a Language School.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm curious, what would the salary be for an Early Years teacher in Spain these days?


----------



## Ange33 (Jan 24, 2021)

ccm47 said:


> I'm curious, what would the salary be for an Early Years teacher in Spain these days?


Hey, maybe someone else can help you? I suppose it would vary on schools, location etc. However, I had only just started looking into working in Spain and initially I was trying to figure out which area I would like to stay most before I ran into visa issues and if I even qualify to teach Early Years in an International School in Spain. I did look at salaries briefly but I do not think I know enough to answer your question. 

I hope someone can give you a brief outline.


----------



## Banderjhula (Jan 18, 2021)

Ange33 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> I am from Edinburgh, Scotland. However, I have been living in Chiang Mai, Thailand for 6 years working as a teacher teaching early years.
> 
> ...


Ange, what sort of monthly weekly or fortnightly expenses you can afford? And are you by urself or with a partner and child(ren)? These things need to consider.
rgds
Ba


----------



## Ange33 (Jan 24, 2021)

Banderjhula said:


> Ange, what sort of monthly weekly or fortnightly expenses you can afford? And are you by urself or with a partner and child(ren)? These things need to consider.
> rgds
> Ba


Hi Ba, thanks for your message. Yes, I would need to look into all of them things if I decided to move. I had only just started looking at Spain as I wanted to move nearer home. Initially, I started looking at a suitable place to live firstly as I wanted to find a place to live where I would be happy and it would fit my lifestyle (as probably would be long term) and i then thought I would take it from there. But straightaway I realised that visa would be hard to get and whether I could get a job at international school is another problem. I would need to find job at school first and know the salary before I could start looking into other expenses. But I presumed doable as just by myself. Kind of already decided it might be best to wait a year or so as visa might be easier and I will have obtained more qualifications. Also, due to covid it I think school enrollment is down. Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ange33 said:


> Hi Ba, thanks for your message. Yes, I would need to look into all of them things if I decided to move. I had only just started looking at Spain as I wanted to move nearer home. Initially, I started looking at a suitable place to live firstly as I wanted to find a place to live where I would be happy and it would fit my lifestyle (as probably would be long term) and i then thought I would take it from there. But straightaway I realised that visa would be hard to get and whether I could get a job at international school is another problem. I would need to find job at school first and know the salary before I could start looking into other expenses. But I presumed doable as just by myself. Kind of already decided it might be best to wait a year or so as visa might be easier and I will have obtained more qualifications. Also, due to covid it I think school enrollment is down. Thanks


Definitely in normal times doable by yourself, visa etc taken into consideration now. I know teachers in International schools who support a family on their income, too. 


I'm going to close the thread now. Send me a message if you'd like it reopened or just start another if you have further questions.


----------

